# Unrealistic and misleading Chainsaw reviews.



## Wow (Sep 5, 2019)

So I had some time off, got bored and decided to check out some Chainsaw reviews.
I disagreed with a high percentage of what I read, but that's opinion.
However one review that caught my eye was the biggest Worx Electric Chainsaw. So I ordered one.
I studied Electrical Engineering but you don't need a degree to know that anything that draws 12 or 15 amps is going to require a #10/3 or maybe a #12/3 extension cord and the maximum of 100 feet long very limited and cut time heats things heat up.
The saw arrived and looks ok. It's heavy and big compared to my other electric. I dragged a small oak up to the house with my tractor and began cutting it up. The saw worked pretty good at blocking but I wasn't impressed. I guess it's okay but after using Gas Saws I have a hard time with a review that states it's a Good Firewood saw. No its not. Wanna cut firewood you need a Gas Saw. Unless you really don't heat your house with firewood and think half a cord is firewood. A good light, powerful 50cc saw like an Echo cs490 IS a minimal GOOD firewood imho. I'd choose my Echo cs352 over an Electric Chainsaw. But my jaw really dropped when the review said the small Worx sold here by Wallyworld is a good firewood saw. I looked at one and it's not impressive. Cost just under 50 bucks till taxes. The information they give made it seem to have an automatic oiler. Nope, it's the primer bulb on the oil cap type. I may be lazy at over 70 but my days of pushing an oiler with my thumb while I cut are behind me.
Well my Grandson and I put the gas Generator on the trailer and took the big WorX out to the woods. I cut a few small trees. Finally the Trigger stuck ON. I flipped it a while then turned the Generator power switch to off and finally was able to get the trigger switch to open back up. IMHO, it's just not a firewood saw but I may find a use for it. I've used small electric chainsaws removing flooring when remodeling before. They will cut right up to the wall and no gas fumes. I've used the small electric pole saws with a small Generator but when I want to cut firewood I drop em with the Echo cs590 and buck em up with that or my Sthil 029 unless they are approximately 12 to 16 inch trees. Then again, I sorta take cutting firewood serious. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Huskybill (Sep 5, 2019)

I bought the misses a mailorder battery chargeable chainsaw, it takes the same 20v batteries for my drill, too. Handy that way. It came with a squirt bottle to lube the chain? I need three hands? It’s still unused.


----------



## Wow (Sep 5, 2019)

Ha. Ha. I understand. Once upon a time a long time ago I needed to cut a small tree on a property line. The customer told me it must be cut quietly so the other land owner wouldn't hear the commotion and start a fight. Also speed was important. Had to get it done and get gone.
Well I put a deep cycle battery on my trailer and connected a 2,000/4000 watt inverter. That powered the 9 amp Electric Chainsaw long enough to get the small tree down, flush cut stump bucked tree and was gone. I put full strength Round up on the stump, rubbed dirt on top of that, slipped away and Jesus did the rest. I did buy an electric Worx pole saw. It's automatic oiler. For the occasional tree limb the inverter runs it well. The saw looks like the manuel oil type but has auto. That tells you Worx could make the cheaper one auto. It's a market scam. These big companies play us like Footballs. The old, "This one is like that one only cheaper, well there is one small difference". BS. Echo does that with the cs310. Oh it's exactly like the cs352 only 4 cc smaller engine. BS. I bought a cs310. After a MM and retune it cut OK but the AV is flimsy the Air Filter is cheap crap. Pop the cover and take a look. The cs310 is a BS saw. Its best to put that 200 bucks toward a cs352. I sold my cs310 for 130 bucks. Caught the cs352 sale 20% off and walked out with a new cs352 for 228 bucks. The flaw of the cs352 is the chain catch. It WILL snap off. I plastic welded mine back on and ADDED more plastic for better gussets. Problem solved. Echo never knew about the weakness because the lying dealer wouldn't file for Warranty. Lie to me once and you are a liar. That saw was new. First time chain jumped. Jerk sent me home to repair it myself. Don't believe in warranty or that you won money until both are proved to be true. Have a great day.


----------



## 2 stroke smoke (Sep 8, 2019)

Hi there, i am brand new to this site, so here we go! And by that I mean go easy on me. Well, Wow, you being an electrical engineer, I can understand you being interested in a electric chainsaw, and be curious to see if it could keep up, and me being an electrician by trade,(and a bad one at that, I'm 100% indistrial/high voltage as I have wired many of the lower mainlands bc hydro sites over the last 5 years, and not 12/2 or mcc, but 35kv+ Terminations, and usually at least a 2000mcm conductor, so electricity intrigues me, it's called power for a reason . But I as well, have an electric chainsaw at my disposal at my parents cabin where I am staying at the moment and my family and I sold our home to build our dream. It's a yardworks with a 16" bar, auto oiler, and probably the next size up model from the one you have in your picture on the right, and if you put it in between the two you have shown, it would look like a 1,2,3 sizing. The chain itself has a preeeety shallow angle on the grind, to aid in keeping the chain moving easily, but after sharpening it, and using it for a bit of fire wood, and removal of some tree's around the property but mostly firewood for the coming months, it's all fir and arbutus, and im actually quite impressed with its ability to send curlie fries flying even through the arbutus rounds I'm cropping to size, it just chews and chews and chews, it may not be a gas saw, not even close, but for what it is, I am still fairly impressed at the cutting rate, and the fact that it may bog down when I really give it some weight, it never stalls, and just keeps chewing, for around the yard, I really can't complain, no gas, just throw oil at it when it gets low, and go! But I am
Also intrigued by the new 80v battery powered chainsaws that are coming out, they look to be decent quality, but cannot actually comment on them
Other than, they look like I'd pick one up if it was in front of me and give it a try, but I wouldn't buy one without first using first hand, people have very different opinions on what they think is great, and what they think is crap, and I try not to be all for or against anything till some real facts, are put in front of me. So I definitly agree with what your saying, that there are a lot bogus and biased reviews out there, and too many people just want to hear what they agree with. Hope this don't piss anyone off! Hope this first post of mine is well received, have a gooder, and keep mixing gas kickin ass!


----------



## Philbert (Sep 8, 2019)

Wow said:


> Wanna cut firewood you need a Gas Saw.



Can't comment on the review: it's just one person's opinion that gets posted, and you don't know what their experience is. Also some 'sweetheart' reviews by guys who have owned a tool for 15 minutes or so. You get what you pay for on Internet reviews.

But you can't stereotype all electric saws from one either. You bought a _'less-than-$50-chainsaw' from WalMart_: what would you expect from a $50 _gas_ saw from WalMart?

The other saw in the photo appears to be a Remington 7 to 8 Amp, light duty chainsaw, which frequently goes on sale around here for $30: hard to buy a decent guide bar, or some chain loops, for that price.

I own about a dozen, or so, electric chainsaws (I buy a lot of them used). Some are cheap ones that are good for light trimming. Some are heavier duty ones that are capable of 'real' work. Not surprisingly, the better, more powerful saws cost more: some in the $200 - $300+ range (again, still within the price range of a 'modest' gas powered chainsaw). I have posted on them extensively, and won't repeat everything here, but interested folks can browse the threads below, and others:

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/electric-chainsaws.285663/
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/electric-chainsaws.252573/
https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...w-used-stihl-e20-vs-new-makita-uc4030.174360/
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/new-oregon-corded-electric-chainsaw.268379/






(_13A Makita electric saw, purchased used from Home Depot RENTAL stock: imagine what it takes to stand up to Home Depot Rental use!_).

Even gas saws come in different sizes: can't compare a 30cc saw with a 60cc one: use them within their capabilities and you will get a lot of work done.

Philbert


----------



## 2 stroke smoke (Sep 8, 2019)

YEAAAAAAAHHH BUDDAY!! look
At those spaghetti straws that makita is throwing!!! Looks like someone dumped their chow mein lunch alL over the ground!!!


----------



## 2 stroke smoke (Sep 8, 2019)

Sorry for double posting, I got excited, but that makita looks like it's a work horse, what size of bar do you have on it?


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me (Sep 8, 2019)

I bought a 40v Oregon powernow saw over a year ago. It may be good if you live in town or the suburbs, but it was overrated, and expensive. I got rid of it. If I’m not able to crank a gas saw, I have no business being in the woods.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 8, 2019)

2 stroke smoke said:


> YEAAAAAAAHHH BUDDAY!! look
> At those spaghetti straws that makita is throwing!!! . . . that makita looks like it's a work horse, what size of bar do you have on it?


16" bar with PowerSharp chain. Silver maple.



Big Red Oaks 4 me said:


> I bought a 40v Oregon powernow saw over a year ago. It may be good if you live in town or the suburbs, but it was overrated, and expensive. I got rid of it. If I’m not able to crank a gas saw, I have no business being in the woods.



Battery powered saws fall into a different category. They keep getting better, but do not fill every need.
https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...chainsaws-and-outdoor-power-equipment.177392/

Philbert


----------



## 2 stroke smoke (Sep 8, 2019)

Philbert said:


> 16" bar with PowerSharp chain. Silver maple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Only a 16" bar, man that motor is tiny, makes the bar look like it's a lot bigger than it is, but now it's just even more impressive!


----------



## Philbert (Sep 8, 2019)

2 stroke smoke said:


> Only a 16" bar, man that motor is tiny, makes the bar look like it's a lot bigger than it is, but now it's just even more impressive!


That saw is a couple of generations old - newer model is 15 Amps. Worm drive configuration with a in-line design (makes it look like a Sazall with a chainsaw guide bar). Very maneuverable, especially in tight hedges, etc.

https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/UC4051A

https://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/chainsaws/414el/967256101/

https://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/electric-saws/

Philbert


----------



## Wow (Sep 8, 2019)

The tiny Remington in the Photo is for comparison. It's sold with an extension pole. It DOES NOT auto oil. But it's been great for building a pole barn. You can run it with one hand. The Worx is heavy BUT as stated does cut ok. Also as stated you get what you pay for most times. 
My opinion,,,,,and I stress, My opinion, is that When I see a review stating this cheap electric chainsaw is good for cutting firewood my eyes roll. I have quiet a few Electric Chainsaws and have given some for gifts and they do have their place. As stated it's hard to stall them. That's the reason they cut right through most Chaps. Electric has a lot of torque. I've not seen one with a slip clutch. I've seen them strip gears. They are what they are like a Donkey is not a Horse but some people like a Donkey. My now adult daughters as children had both and loved them both. I have and like both gas and electric chainsaws but don't see how they could be compared.
Anyone who actually has and likes their electric chainsaws certinally has a right to enjoy their product. Then there are petrol guys that like the power speed and versitality of petrol and laugh at electric. A friend of mine uses a 50 dollar Horbor Frieght Electric and loves it. I'm way too impatient. I'd burn it out trying to buck up a tree. Sometimes batte and cords are great near the house for limited use where noise may be a factor. I once over worked and an Electric saw and burned it up. I am kinda hard on equipment I don't move slow. So far the petrol saws made by Sthil and Echo are holding up good. The problem I have is comparing one to the other like I've seen done. They are two different animals. There may be guys who haul trees to the house and cut them up with electric saws and love it. I see Electric reviews knocking gas because of mixing or gas sitting up and carbs gumming. It's my habit to run all petrol engines once a month so that's not a problem. I like reading reviews and what I see often is operator error blamed on the product. I think anyone with knowledge and training will have a better result with the products, be it electric or petrol and one reason being experienced people are able to choose better equipment. Enjoy your saw, be it electric or petrol but I think it's unrealistic to compare a cheap Electric to a decent petrol and try (as I'v seen done by bias guys) to make it sound like electric is best. Both can be perfect for that place they serve best. Then of course gas to gas comparisons are really exciting to watch. Husqvarna is best, no Sthil is best, no Echo is best on and on. The truly best product, is what works best for you and makes you happy. Don't mean to sound rude. Just my opinion.
Have a great day.


----------



## 2 stroke smoke (Sep 8, 2019)

That's awesome! I love your level headedness, too many people have slanted opinions, and you are absolutely correct, to each their own!
My only saw that I own, is my ms660, and I'm currently trying to find a 60cc saw for firewood at my property, the electric saw, will be stay at the cabin, as fuel gumming with a bad choice in mix aren't fun to clean (THANKS ETHANOL!) and as far as premixing goes, I'm a 2 stroke moto-crosser, always have always will, and I'm pretty savy with my porting work, and a good knowledge of 2 strokes, so I'm extremely picky on fuel and oil choices, they are vital, not all oil's are equil, but i am with you as well when it comes to
Running out what's in the carb, and getting fresher mix into the bowl, it works, and a hell of a lot easier than popping a float bowl. 

But back to the electric side of things, I think they might be comparable to a gas saw....... eventually..... like long ways off, but it is going to need a superior battery setup to what's being offered now at a usable weight, 80v isn't gonna cut it, and it's gonna require a LOT of amperage to make an electric motor outshine something petrol, battery technology just isn't there yet, but I will
Say, even a 2 strokes powerband looks
Weak in comparison to a comparable electric motors, 45degree climb in power, and electric motors lay down torque almost instantly, but that being said, Good luck carrying something that powerful around in the bush, vs what it would be rated at in a 2 stroke saw. So just stick to mixing for anything serious for sure, plus it's like your mixing a magic formula for something that is a wonder in itself that it even runs, its fun!!! Even the 4 stroke moto crowd, one of their arguments is "I don't have to mix gas, I just go and fill my bike up with my truck and go riding" I just think it's lazy. Thank you for the input! I like to hear points of view and people's opinion, but lots are taken with a grain of salt, so to hear a balanced debate is always welcome.


----------



## Wow (Sep 8, 2019)

2 stroke smoke said:


> That's awesome! I love your level headedness, too many people have slanted opinions, and you are absolutely correct, to each their own!
> My only saw that I own, is my ms660, and I'm currently trying to find a 60cc saw for firewood at my property, the electric saw, will be stay at the cabin, as fuel gumming with a bad choice in mix aren't fun to clean (THANKS ETHANOL!) and as far as premixing goes, I'm a 2 stroke moto-crosser, always have always will, and I'm pretty savy with my porting work, and a good knowledge of 2 strokes, so I'm extremely picky on fuel and oil choices, they are vital, not all oil's are equil, but i am with you as well when it comes to
> Running out what's in the carb, and getting fresher mix into the bowl, it works, and a hell of a lot easier than popping a float bowl.
> 
> ...


Thank you. By now you may have guessed I think outside the box. My Dad beat my butt a lot because of that. I actually think piston engines will become extinct IF this society doesn't implode. I predicted electric cars back in 1978. 
I also envision the day that power signals will be sent through the air to power things with batteries that operate Chainsaws and even cars. The signal can fluctuate due to weather mountians etc. but the battery (unlike anything we know now) will smooth out the Electromotive forces. Outboard motor etc. No power lines to maintain. Supply units installed at the customers locations.
You and I could enjoy a chat. 
Here is a quote you may find interesting.
The most absured, immature, and ignorant based illusion is that, this reality we now know, is the only reality we will ever know. 
Chief Redelk


----------



## Wow (Sep 8, 2019)

Someone may like this tool. I made 5 of them recently.
It's big so I don't loose it easily. It's brightly colored so I can find it if I drop it.
This thing has a blade made from the tine of a Yard broom. The metal is spring steel. Set the metal in a handle and it's excellent for cleaning the Groove crap out of a chainsaw bar. Also mine fits the carb screws. Great for on the spot adjustments. My brothers like em plus I supply them with wood wedges. 
Be blessed.


----------



## 2 stroke smoke (Sep 8, 2019)

Mind if I just refer to you as tesla? I like out of box thinking, I think my
Favourite quote is "friends don't let friends rock stock" I modify absolutely everything I can, and yes I think petrol
Has it's days numbered even though we are so dependent on it, I think one of the neatest inventions, well two now that my brain kicked into gear, but one was to build a sort of box that can go around transmission lines, and it collects electricity from the electrical field of the transmission lines so line crews could plug their tools in, even in the most remote locations and still have constant steady power, just a theory I read about a while back, but this next one reaaaaally intrigued me, and my fascination of producing energy, no matter how small, from nature itself, and this little genius idea is about collecting energy out of snowfall, its based around a silicone pad that has a negatively charged electrode inside the moulding, and as snow falls it gathers static electricity and once a snow flake makes contact, it transfers it energy to the negative electrode and gathers the snows static charge, and have even done testing the same principle on people's boots in the winter, just merely walking on snow produced enough of a electrical charge to gathered. I gotta cut it off here though, off to my
Parents with the fam, happy sunday


----------



## Wow (Sep 8, 2019)

I gotta cut it off here though, off to my
Parents with the fam, happy sunday[/QUOTE]

Very interesting conversation. So then an automobile, theoretically could create static electricity maybe enough to keep batteries charged. A magnetic substance embedded in the highway and a coil connected under the moveable vechicle only inches away may produce useable current. That way an automobile could possible recharge while moving. 
I think man locks himself into his own demise by believing he already knows. 
As you mentioned, yes power is found outside the insulation of loaded lines. Thats called the "Hall Effect". Also we have the Corona effect on high voltage wires. I think Solar Cells are a good first step but eventually they too will become outdated. I believe there is yet an unknown technology and we may find it unless we are blinded by our own known laws of physics as we now know them. When I hear someone say, that won't work I think, maybe not the way you are doing it. Sometimes a piece of puzzle don't fit until we change the way we assemble it. For example in electrical circuits we may have point A as + and point B as a negative but measured between point C and B then point B may be more positive than point C while still being negative when viewed from the other prestive. This is why it's unrealistic to state facts without comparisons. Have a great day.


----------



## 2 stroke smoke (Sep 8, 2019)

Okay, this is gonna get waaaaay off
Track, but I like it! And I agree fully with you, if something you try hasn't worked, your parameters need to be modified or changed in a certain way, if we just wrote things off because they didn't work the first time, man kind would probably would have walked away from wooden houses after the first one burnt down hahahahahah. To get into that mindset with your electric car theory would be amazing, first thing that came to mind there was slot cars, and that is such a rad theory and way of tackling the battery problem with electric cars, and as well there is already a system Developed by Toyota and was used in their formula 1 cars, it's a brake regen system, that takes the heat build up, and turns the heat into
Electricity, and stored in a capacitor bank in the car itself, and that capacitor powers an 80 electric hp motor attached directly Inline with the crankshaft of the petrol engine, and could be activated down straights to basically add 160bhp to the engine for overtaking before the next corner. Not the total all out answer, but very very neat idea, but I think it was eventually banned from competition, due to the advantage it gave. But to put it bluntly, I don't think man even understands the laws of physics fully, we still have much to learn, and much much more to learn about how to utilize and harness it's true power and Capabilities. It's really neat to speak with someone who is intrigued by the same things, it doesn't Happen very often, please feel free to message me at any time
And keep the convo going, I love hearin theories both plausible and just thoughts, thank you for your time! And have a great night, I'll try and post again later!


----------



## Wow (Sep 8, 2019)

2 stroke smoke said:


> Okay, this is gonna get waaaaay off
> Track, but I like it! And I agree fully with you, if something you try hasn't worked, your parameters need to be modified or changed in a certain way, if we just wrote things off because they didn't work the first time, man kind would probably would have walked away from wooden houses after the first one burnt down hahahahahah. To get into that mindset with your electric car theory would be amazing, first thing that came to mind there was slot cars, and that is such a rad theory and way of tackling the battery problem with electric cars, and as well there is already a system Developed by Toyota and was used in their formula 1 cars, it's a brake regen system, that takes the heat build up, and turns the heat into
> Electricity, and stored in a capacitor bank in the car itself, and that capacitor powers an 80 electric hp motor attached directly Inline with the crankshaft of the petrol engine, and could be activated down straights to basically add 160bhp to the engine for overtaking before the next corner. Not the total all out answer, but very very neat idea, but I think it was eventually banned from competition, due to the advantage it gave. But to put it bluntly, I don't think man even understands the laws of physics fully, we still have much to learn, and much much more to learn about how to utilize and harness it's true power and Capabilities. It's really neat to speak with someone who is intrigued by the same things, it doesn't Happen very often, please feel free to message me at any time
> And keep the convo going, I love hearin theories both plausible and just thoughts, thank you for your time! And have a great night, I'll try and post again later!


.

Very interesting. I've enjoyed this and you are definitely a cool guy. 
However, out of respect for those who may become annoyed I am going to try to get back to chainsaws. 
You may contact me personally anytime and we can gladly exchange ideas.
I wish everyone a nice day. Thank everyone for your patience. Good day.


----------



## oldfortyfive (Sep 8, 2019)

Somewhere lurking in my shed is a 35 year old Makita electric with, I think a 12" bar.....my first saw. Haven't used it in a few years, but did a ton of cutting with it.


----------



## 2 stroke smoke (Sep 8, 2019)

Thank you and likewise wow(tesla)!

For sure let's get back to the shredding of wood fibres, the one electric chainsaw that really caught my eye lately was the greenworks 80v, it seems
To be of a decent enough size, and with the option between the 2.0a and 4.0a it's doesn't seem like it would be that big of a slouch for the average home owner, as one of the reviews I read said if you have two 4.0a batteries, one on charge, you can cut all day long, and even the option of a factory 18" bar. But again, i wouldn't spend a cent on it
Unless I had the ability to give it a good work out and see if it would actually stand up to what it says it can

https://www.greenworkstools.ca/en/product/45405/80v-18-brushless-chainsaw

It may be good, it may be total garbage, but it's for sure a step forward at the very least, and if a company is investing money into something, than they must be confident in what they have designed and produced for the piblic, stihl does have a battery operated model as well, but I haven't read up
On it yet, it's kinda feeling I have a bit of reading to do when I get the chance


----------



## Wow (Sep 9, 2019)

You may refere to me by Tesla anytime. He was way ahead of his time. I'm going to buy a low priced Electric saw when technology builds one that doesn't over heat (I've burned bearings up and melted plastic housings) and can buck up a big tree without a battery going flat. That saw will sell for no more than 200 bucks. Until then, these Electric Chainsaws in my tool shed will do me. Wallyworld was selling an 8 amp Worx for about 50 bucks. Item WG305 ?. The specs talks about an OIL PUMP as IF this saw actually has one. The oil pump is a rubber primer bulb you push by hand.
Worx makes a pole saw that looks very much like this BUT the pole saw actually DOES pump oil. But that's a different saw. Most people wouldn't catch on. The cheap saw oiler is only a push bulb oiler. Words in the specs said, oiler provides luberation from the oil reservoir with oil-indicator which makes it easy to operate. Sounds easy right, sounds like Auto oiler to most folks. No mention of aa Manue oil pump that you must constantly be pushing on. It sounds like it's easy. Fill that reservoir and start working. To me thats Misleading!!!!. Even a twisted truth is a straight out lie. 
I very much wish to protect and enlighten people so they can make wise decisions. Some people may actually like a manual oiler but they should know what they are buying and it should be made clear. I have seen little Mrs. Honesty selling her honor more and more in my lifetime. If we were all kind, honest, and had a character strong enough to own our own words and deeds what a wonderful place this big blue Marble would be. Have a great night.


----------



## 2 stroke smoke (Sep 9, 2019)

Well, I had a chance to read some of the reviews on that 80v saw, kinda embarrassed I said anything about it lol! Seems garbage, and the batteries are not durable, and all the manufacturer seems to say is a pretty pre-programmed response, not "oh shoot, send it to us and we will get to the bottom of it!" So right away, with what people have been complaining about, and it seems to be a pretty consistent thing happening, either the battery Calfs, or the motors sensors either get clogged and fail, or the motor fails. Sooooo STAY AWAY EH! I can't be totally negative though, some people had some decent things to say, but even with what they have said, battery life seems to extremely questionable, and probably in the hands of someone savy,
Would wear out in a matter of cuts with any real tension put on the blade, same with car manufacturers, you CAN get great mileage, if you feather the throttle if you barely Coax the vehicle to move
Forward at a green light, and drive like a liberal in the fast lane at all times (WESTFALIA OWNERS IM TALKING TO YOU!!!! Hours of operation for westfailias should be be between 3am and 4am weekdays only). Soooo, yah, my two bits in a shell, but no real experience with it, so what can I really
Know. There has been more than a few times someone has told me something "sucks" without any real explanation, to try it for myself and really like what they were ney saying. I do hope a real battery manufacturer steps up and collaborates with a quality manufacturer and work together to creat something actually awesome, like if husky or stihl worked with tesla on a high amperage application that does have acceptional power and battery life for field use. 

Now.... to the ugly truth, and wow, i am with you, again, with what your saying, I think companies have grown so big, that they feel they are immune to actually saying what their product is actually all about, and waaaay too
Often, cherry picking of strong points and twisting of the truth and skewing the words said to make a circle take up 100% of the surface are of a square and still fit inside the parameters they have laid out for their product. This is wrong, and I do believe that companies should be held accountable. 

Ps, good marnin everybody! Happy Monday as happy as that could ever be!


----------



## 2 stroke smoke (Sep 9, 2019)

And tesla, I made a convo, hope to hear back from you


----------



## Wow (Sep 9, 2019)

2 stroke smoke said:


> And tesla, I made a convo, hope to hear back from you


Afternoon. Good talking to you. I'm headed outside. TTYL. Have a super safe day. Blessings upon you and your family.


----------



## 2 stroke smoke (Sep 9, 2019)

Oh what a day to be alive.... I'll
Pull out a saw and cut at least one down


----------



## Wow (Sep 9, 2019)

2 stroke smoke said:


> Oh what a day to be alive.... I'll
> Pull out a saw and cut at least one down


So cool. Every day that I wake up feeling none or not much pain is a good day. I'm planning on playing with the cs590 today. Maybe the Sthil 029 flush cut a few stumps. Have a great day.


----------



## 2 stroke smoke (Sep 12, 2019)

Well, I went by one of the local saw shops in Nanaimo, to ask about a price on a 60cc pro saw, and I noticed a husqvarna electric saw, and it did seem to be pretty quality, real bar and chain on it, and felt nice to hold and move around with, certainly nicer than my 12 amp, but still chorded, it definitely had me intrigued, would be interested to see how well it would work, probably do just fine for around the house, even if it was cutting up chords of wood, or even
Taking smaller trees down if you have a long enough extension, and the know how to do so.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 12, 2019)

I have a Jonsered (identical) that I bought used. Similar to my Makita with the 'in-line' design. Again, when I saw Home Depot renting some of these saws, I realized that they were not the same as the ones they sell in their aisles (they do sell the Makita gas and electric saws through their PRO desks). I have not tried the STIHL electrics, but they look pretty substantial too.

I have cleaned up a lot of storm damage (electricity gets restored pretty quickly around here), and cut up a lot of wood delivered by sellers, local tree work, etc. I have a 100', 12 gauge extension cord that I use with mine (and other electric tools when I was working my house).

Philbert


----------



## 2 stroke smoke (Sep 12, 2019)

I have seen the stihl battery operated chainsaw, it seems to be..... plastic, to say the least, it felt light, and easy to
Use, and for a climber, no pull start, and branches not being overly large in diameter, might be appealing to
Some, just squeeze and go, would for sure make things less awkward, and that's the first thing that came to mind when I held it, was awkward places, and positions, or less than roomy circumstances would probably involve a lot less cursing to just remove the need to either have it started, or start your saw to make things easy. But there is also some other tiny tiny saw options out there that I am recalling now, one of these looked to be a battery drill, with like a 6-8" bar on it, and just being able to pull it out of a belt, and it's extremely compact size, would be very very appealing to me if just a simple trimming job was needed to be done and there was nothing over 4-5" branches in need of being cut, liiiike right off my deck, to trim back overgrowth, or even for
Packing around the woods for a day of trail building, without the need of a saw, even though my bikes are 2 strokes and I'd have allllll the premium high octane premix fuel that's in the tank to just yank the fuel line and fill up a saw with, (and yes, I do run 100+ octane in my saw) but just to have that ability with a a couple battery packs to
Go trimming pesky branches on the trail, with ease, and without swinging an axe or a hatchet to accomplish, would surely help out huge, I'll look for that hand held jobby and get a picture of it up. I'll be off to Muncie Indiana this week for work, sooooo, if anyone is around that area, and would like to meetup for dinner a couple beer, and to meet a friendly Canadian who just wants to hang out, let me know! Would be nice to meet some new people, and have some good conversations, itle be my father and I traveling, and he loves to talk once he gets a few beer in him hahahahahahaha

Thanks for everybody's time in posting, it's been lots of fun and more to come!


----------



## 2 stroke smoke (Sep 12, 2019)

Wow said:


> So cool. Every day that I wake up feeling none or not much pain is a good day. I'm planning on playing with the cs590 today. Maybe the Sthil 029 flush cut a few stumps. Have a great day.



Ps, when I asked the owner of my local saw shop, what 60cc saw he recommends, he walked right past the huskies, right past stihl, and put a cs620wp in my hands, said he could bring me in a husky, but for as many echo 60cc's he has sold, he has had the least amount of things go wrong for the number of them he sold, and he has sold many of them, and wouldn't even recommend a ms362, looks like my 660 is gonna paired with an echo soon.


----------



## 2 stroke smoke (Sep 12, 2019)

Okay boyo's check this out! It's Bosch made, and I have a few of their impacts, and they are awesome, but this would be super neat to try out!


----------



## Philbert (Sep 12, 2019)

The smaller saws definitely are attractive for trail maintenance, and the battery saws offer a low noise advantage. Don't overlook a folding hand saw for some stuff like branches; the nice Japanese style teeth cut right through most live stuff with ease. And a good pair of _compound_, _anvil_ type loppers go through most wood up to 2".

I have also cut wood up to 8" diameter with a cordless reciprocating saw (Sawzall), which is also nice for roots, due to the replaceable blades.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Sep 12, 2019)

2 stroke smoke said:


> Okay boyo's check this out! It's Bosch made, and I have a few of their impacts, and they are awesome, but this would be super neat to try out!


Last time I saw those they were not available in the US. Looked like for model making, but who knows how they would work?

Philbert


----------



## 2 stroke smoke (Sep 12, 2019)

Philbert said:


> Last time I saw those they were not available in the US. Looked like for model making, but who knows how they would work?
> 
> Philbert


Probably a lot less tiring that going manual, but I agree with you, a good folding woods saw is a hard combo to beat, and it works the pipes hahahahahaha, love the input, and being what they are, and their size being compact, may be those little teeth won't cuz overly quick, but just given the dexterity and control you would have, could make awkward places a lot easier to manipulate, and you are absolutely right, recip saws do mow, and the noise factor, being we do cut trails on crown, and timber property, being silent is absolutely needed........ for good reason hahahahahaha


----------



## 2 stroke smoke (Sep 12, 2019)

And just to toss it out there, you guys have been incredibly accepting, most forums you get jumped all over to stating your opinions, and this site just isn't the case, everybody has been extremely nice and that's a breath of fresh air! So I give you my sincere thanks and gratitude for being awesome!

THANK YOU!


----------



## Wow (Sep 13, 2019)

2 stroke smoke said:


> And just to toss it out there, you guys have been incredibly accepting, most forums you get jumped all over to stating your opinions, and this site just isn't the case, everybody has been extremely nice and that's a breath of fresh air! So I give you my sincere thanks and gratitude for being awesome!
> 
> THANK YOU!


Yes, you are correct. The guys here are all cool. As an old coot with a sack full of huge Grandsons I kinda get a feel for the ages of posters. Lots of young guys and very respectful. My big ole 6'4" Grandson always saying yes sir papaw. Those young men are so funny. Then there are some really smart fellers (pun intended) here too of all ages. My brother talked me into buying a reciepicating battery saw for the ATV. I seldom use it. That cs352 just does so good. Have a great day


----------



## North by Northwest (Oct 3, 2019)

My 2 cents , the electrics are the future ! Lawnmowers , trimmers , chainsaws and now even snowblower,s . Sign of the times perhaps , especially with the **** ethanol fuel were getting forced down our throats . I agree electric saws still have a long way to go until they can seriously be compared to any prograde saw . However , for many residential small cut applications they are a valid alternative . Also hell yes do not believe all the manufacturer or dealer sales hype , try the unit prior to buying . P.S. To 2 stroke smoke , nothing like the smell of Klotz- R in the morning to make you feel alive ! lol.  .


----------



## 2 stroke smoke (Oct 3, 2019)

Broken, not much in this world excites my brain like the pop of a finely tuned 2 stroke, even a leaf blower turns my head, sends my brain into a cascade, and just makes my heart skip a beat, big v8's are sweet, turbos are awsome, but nothing, absolutely nothing, has more perk than pre mix being burned every time a piston see's TDC, and that 2 stroke sound, idle, mid rpm, or wide open, it's just audio bliss. But, to say the least, electric power is coming, wether we like it or not, let's just hope
DFI 2 strokes become the norm over 4 strokes, due to the fact that DFI 2 strokes have dominated every market they have entered over their 4 stroke comparison.


----------



## North by Northwest (Oct 4, 2019)

2-stroke , yep definitely with you with that theme . Back in the 70,s i raced snowmobiles semi professionally for over 15 yrs . Castor oils were the key to engine survival back then , especially with the limited oil technology of that era and multi cylinder air cooled engines . My specialty was engine tuning and the sound of venerable 2 stroke confirmed by plug analysis along with carburation tuning were key to engine performance and durability . Later within the late 80,s to early 90,s liquid cooling allowed even further engine performance gains via tighter tolerances and higher compression and higher rpm ranges . In this realm , engine mortality demanded oil technology improvements , out went castor oils requiring routine engine decarbonizing in came Premium Grade Synethetic oils . I currently utilize Amsoil Sabre premix grade oil in all 2 stroke applications . Although designed to be mixed primarily within 50:1 to 100:1 ratio,s I find 50:1 to be ideal for maximum oil protection for the engine while significantly reducing any carbon fouling issues . I too love the smell and sound of a well maintained 2-stroke doing it's thing ! P.S. Where in the Great White North do you reside . I,am up in Northern Ontario just North of Superior .


----------



## 2 stroke smoke (Oct 5, 2019)

I am a west coaster, southern Vancouver island, I don't like name dropping, but I was born and raised right down the highway from walkers saw shop, and didn't know how renowned he was till I got onto this site and started seeing walkers name all
Over the place, and don't even get me started on oils and their centistoke ratings lol, I have done a lot of research on the brands I run and for specific reasons, there are a lot of crappy
Oils that have gotten a good reputation just because someone says it's a great oil :/


----------



## North by Northwest (Oct 5, 2019)

Yeah , you have to be mechanically inclined to properly understand the merits of various class,s of oil and greases for that matter . I see your still a youngin , so you probably do not understand the merits of caster oils vs general mineral oils of my era . I only brought it up in jest because back in my motocross and snowmobile days every enthusiast had his personal hyped favorite , however did not have any idea of oil specifications & api standards of the time , let alone the measurement of fluid travel at various temperatures , therefore just bought what the local dealer supplied . It was not until I personally saw what the rigours of racing could do to engine components that I ran engine service duty specific grade premium oils . Hell back in the 60,s we ran sae -30 4 cycle oil not only for bar oil but @ 16:1 in our saws , kept the spark plug and head gasket manufacturers in business until superior 2-stroke specific oils were designed lol. Anyhow beautiful County around Vancover I fished @ Talfino beach , took the ferry across , videoed the whales ! All The Best Bud !


----------



## 2 stroke smoke (Oct 7, 2019)

Lol, may be a little young, but I still appreciate castors as that's what I started out racing mx with, and even recently got turned onto this stuff called bi-tron XL2, it's a bleach treated castor oil additive, it mixes with ester synthetics and non synthetic pre mix, and holy Hannah, watch out, felt like I gave my bike a fresh top end with 15ml to 10l of fuel, ontop of my regular mix at the time, maxima K2, and boy oh boy!! DID IT EVER REVVV! Amazing stuff, came out of Richmond bc in the 80's and even at that time, it was $30.00 a bottle, with less than 500mls in it, soooo quite expensive at the time, it's hard find any now, as the company has been sold off, and is now based out of Australia, and even finding it for sale online is tough. Even though the world has gone to semi and ester synthetics, I still hold castor oils in high regards, it's good stuff, even though it needs a strict maintenance schedule, it's high temp lubrication abilities have only recently been matched by the highest end esters.

I'm on ipone stroke 2r now, it's stats are incredible, and I am super pleased with its performance, I am pretty hypersensitive to any changes with my machine, so I do notice things when my friends have no clue there is anything different, timing change, fork heights clicker changes, I feel everything, I rarely don't, even the guys who say they don't feel any change, have changed clickers on my bike to have me come back Into the pits to undo them, and they are baffled that I notice when Iv done drastic changes to their setups and they say it feels the exact same. My buttdyno never lies lol, I can tell a seat of the pants change. 

As far as Ontario goes, Iv kinda been to a few places there for work in the last decade, I lived in Hamilton for 8 months going to welding school, and then after that, I lived right on highway 6 to Guelph, on 7 acres, and was able to ride out my backyard, and I traveled north to deep bay I believe it was called, and went and rode moto-park, it was pretty awesome, more recently, I was working out of little current and between manitoulan and goat islands doing some self supporting terminations for the sub marine cables there.

As for bc, I was born and raised on Vancouver island till I moved to Ontario at 21, and ohhhh boy have I had some fun nights roaming tofino s beaches. Taker easy!


----------



## North by Northwest (Oct 7, 2019)

Small world , families originally from Hamilton , actually sister lives in Oakville now . Remember highway 6 well , travelled from T.O. to St. Cat,s to local Pub,s back in the 70,s when I was finishing my Steamfitting College yrs @ George Brown Castleloma Campus . All The Best Bro , keep making Smoke Dude !


----------

